# 69-word weight gain erotica... for readers with ADD!



## zonker

"The Love of Dark Chocolate
and What It Does"

She loved chocolate, dark chocolate the best. And he, well, he loved what dark chocolate did to her -- making her pleasantly plump. He caressed her love handles, playfully pinching her wide hips, rubbing his hand and then his lips across her cute little potbelly. He nibbled an inch of her tummy between his lips as she placed another piece of candy into her mouth and let it melt.







*****************************
NOTE: You may have heard of 55-word short stories in your creative writing classes. It's basically an exercise in control, conciseness and fun!!! I've written a lot of 69-word erotic stories on weight gain. Used to post a lot of stories on a 69-word erotica livejournal community. A lot were on various topics, but plenty were on weight gain.

Thought readers here might enjoy some of these. This is the first I'm posting. Most are just vignettes, some are just a glimpse of the wonders of fattening. Consider this fiction for readers with ADD... You won't get bored -- just 69 words, no more, no less.

Maybe a lot of other writers might like trying their hands at this. Not as easy as you might think, actually. I'll post the rules from the livejournal site in a reply here, and I'll post more stories as I get to it.

Observer, if this seems like the wrong place for this, just move it elsewhere...


----------



## zonker

Here are some of the rules we could use for this, although I'm not going to police this or anything. I have modified these from the guidelines from the livejournal 69-words community:

Guidelines for short-short weight-gain 69-word fiction

There has to be a plot.

55-word fiction has been around for some time in creative writing classes and writers' groups. So, with erotica was born the 69-word erotic short story -- 69 chosen for obvious reasons. And now, let's launch the 69-word weight-gain erotic tale.. The phrase "erotic fiction" only means that there has to be some sexual aspect, content, or theme in your story. It doesn't have to be a major part of the story, but there needs to be some sex or sexuality in there somewhere, somehow.

And, of course, weight gain, or something related to weight gain...

Don't expect to browse 69-word weight gain stories with one hand - I'm not interested in getting you off. I'm interested in crafting the best damn bits of erotic weight-gain fiction we can squeeze into 69 words. To that end, please reply to posts with constructive criticism, suggestions, and praise (but only leave praise when it's warranted; as stated earlier, this is not a one-handed community). 

The Rules:
- 69 words: no more, no less.
- Hyphenated words still count as two words unless one half of the hyphenated word can't stand on its own (i.e., "sixty-nine" is two words; "non-commital" is one).
- Titles do not count as part of the 69 words, but keep them 9 words or less.
- For the love of all that is wordy, include a plot. It ain't a story without a plot. People seem to forget about plot when they're working with an extremely limited number of words. Don't.
- Make it some kind of erotic.
- Give and receive criticism with a grace befitting the rational adults that we all are. 
- And don't forget the weight gain.


Ah well, let's have fun with this.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

Nice idea. And an initial criticism:

"Pleasantly plump?" Blah. It works, but it's a cliche.


----------



## zonker

A short-short story -- you can finish it in about 15 seconds, about the time it takes to eat several pieces of Valentine's candy... :eat2: 

***************************************************
"Valentine's Day Fix"

The addict paces. She awaits him. He's bringing the good stuff in return for favors of the flesh. Not a bad trade at all. She smiles, imagines the smell, the taste of finally getting her daily fix.He climbs her steps, hauling what she craves in a heart-shaped box. He grins, imagines resting his head upon her soft pillowy belly  a lovely side effect of her growing addiction.






*********************************
Thought you might enjoy this today. I wrote it a year ago. The only requirement for these short-short stories is that they be exactly 69 words, that they have plot, characterization, etc., and that they deal with weight-gain erotica or at least something related to love or sex, food or fat. Let me know what you think.


----------



## zonker

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Nice idea. And an initial criticism:
> 
> "Pleasantly plump?" Blah. It works, but it's a cliche.



Yeah, in fact, I've often wondered about "pleasingly plump" and "pleasantly plump" -- which came first? Actually, in this story, cliche or not, "pleasingly plump" would be better. It sounds like something which is desired; "pleasantly plump" sounds like something to be merely tolerated.

Anyway, I'm going to edit, and insert "deliciously plump"... I think it would be a better way to foreshadow what's coming...

Thanks for the critique.


----------



## Scx

_Originally 55, I blimped this one out to 69_

To infiltrate KRAMMER she'd fattened up. Now she was too fat, lying there naked under the cylinders. KRAMMERs vile gas would fatten the world. BANG! It was Simmons! He burst in shooting, then saw her. Surprise, then recognition and shock flowed over his expression, followed by drooling lust. Unbelieving, he stroked one massive breast, caressed her belly. Then Agent Simmons stepped over, and pushed the Release button.


_Scx_


----------



## Scx

_Whoops. I screwed up the paste, and lost three words. Here's the right version_

_Oh, title? Umm_

*Spies Don't Like Us*

To infiltrate KRAMMER shed fattened up. Now she was too fat, and helplessly lying there naked under the cylinders. KRAMMERs vile gas would fatten the world. BANG! It was Simmons! He burst in shooting, then saw her. Surprise, then recognition and shock flowed over his expression, followed by drooling lust. Unbelieving, he stroked one massive breast, caressed her belly. Then Agent Simmons stepped over, and pushed the Release button.

_Scx_


----------



## zonker

Scx said:


> _Whoops. I screwed up the paste, and lost three words. Here's the right version_
> 
> _Oh, title? Umm_
> 
> *Spies Don't Like Us*
> 
> To infiltrate KRAMMER shed fattened up. Now she was too fat, and helplessly lying there naked under the cylinders. KRAMMERs vile gas would fatten the world. BANG! It was Simmons! He burst in shooting, then saw her. Surprise, then recognition and shock flowed over his expression, followed by drooling lust. Unbelieving, he stroked one massive breast, caressed her belly. Then Agent Simmons stepped over, and pushed the Release button.
> 
> _Scx_



Looks like that extra 14 words really "fleshed this out" nicely!! Good job!


----------



## zonker

"The Day After Valentine's Day"
A 69-word erotic tale
by Zonker​
Marie's body is spent but warm, full and soft, sated. She writhes ecstatically, engulfed in orgasmic afterglow. She licks her bittersweet lips, smiles at her naked curves. She is full of love but hungers for more. 

Reaching across bed, she finds only disappointment -- four empty heart-shaped boxes. Struggling to button her jeans, Marie dreams of pleasures to come. And prays Wal-Mart still has Valentine candy on sale.

*************************

Another 69-word short-short story for those weight-gain erotica readers who have short attention spans... I did some research for this story. Check it out:

BBC article which says chocolate has same chemicals as brain produces in orgasm:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/hottopics/chocolate/addictive2.shtml

A chocolate that guarantees orgasm. Oh my!
http://www.ayurvediccure.com/blog/2005/09/now-chocolate-that-gurantees-orgasm.html

Globe and Mail interview with Joan Sewell, author of "I'd Rather Eat Chocolate":
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070209.libido10/BNStory/Front/home

A quote from that last source:

According to a 2006 survey in Redbook, an alarming 70 per cent of women prefer chocolate over sex. And last month a study by 50PlusResearch.com revealed that 25 per cent of respondents said chocolate would be harder to give up than sex  while only 3 per cent thought sex would be tough to skip.


----------



## Scx

_Here's another one I dashed off_

*Corn-Fed Carol*

Carol loved corn. She weighed 320 pounds when Farmer Jones caught her in his fields cramming corn between her legs and moaning. Thats disgusting! he shouted. He locked her up with a wheelbarrow of corn. Eat!. 

Three years later, Carol weighs 670 pounds and is too fat to pleasure herself. So Jones shoves his cock into her instead. Corn-fed Carol will never walk again  But she doesnt mind.

_I counted 'Corn-Fed' as two_
_Scx_


----------



## zonker

Chinese New Year:
The Year of the Pig

"I'm making such a pig of myself," Kendra chuckles. 

"Year of Pig time to indulge sensual pleasures," the Chinese waiter says. Her plump belly rumbles, skinny girlfriends giggle. Kendra indulges.

"You pig," Kendra whispers to her nude reflection later that night. Bulging pink belly. Love handles. She turns, imagining a curly tail sprouting from her round fat arse.

"Maybe this is my year," she says, thinking about Chinese leftovers.


----------



## Scx

_It's for writers with ADD too._

_Scx_


----------



## zonker

Scx said:


> _It's for writers with ADD too._
> 
> _Scx_



Uh, I was going to agree with you. Now, what were you talking about?

Haha, of course, I'm an awful writer because of ADD. I flit from one thing to another. Something to work on during Lent -- procrastination, perfectionism and distractions -- all of which keep me from writing something better or more in-depth.

That said, I'm posting another 69-worder later today.


----------



## Growing Girl

Kirsty wasn't fat. She knew it. She ate a lot, but she never got fat.

An unkind observer might have called her fat. She had big, round breasts, rolls of fat on her stomach and her back, thighs that rubbed together, double, triple chins and a huge ass.

Sure, shed gained weight. Fast. But as long as she wasn't fat, she could keep stuffing her face. So she did.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Here's a try... this might not be exactly what you mean.

Heaven

It was as if the whole of heaven had been squeezed into one piece of chocolate. And she was eating it. She closed her eyes, picturing herself growing enormously as the vast reaches of heaven's hallowed halls filled her miniscule body, stretching it out as far as her eyes could see. She collapsed onto a pillow of fat, and slept, to devour the reaches of her dreams, as well.


----------



## Gentleman

I enjoy doing crosswords and sudokus in my spare time. But I must admit, I found writing a 69 challenging and fun. A new kind of puzzle! Okay, here goes:

"Hot Cuisine"

Intoxicating aromas wafted from the kitchen, stimulating more than just her appetite. She squirmed on the couch, nearly spilling her wine. Her lover, the acclaimed head chef at a trendy haute cuisine establishment on South Beach, often cooked for hundreds of appreciative guests. But tonight, that was the furthest thing from his mind. Tonight, he worked his magic preparing a gourmet feast for one. She was wet with anticipation.


----------



## zonker

Growing Girl, Future and Gentleman, nice job!! It's amazing how when pushed to conciseness, a writer can capture so much in so few words.

For example, Growing Girl's story's duality of being fat and not being fat, or Future's character's luxurious dream...

I'll put more on here later, writing a bunch more stuff right now.


----------



## Scx

*Space Cadets*

A UFO!! they squealed. Ashley and Jennifer were camping far from their troop. But their initial joyful surprise turned to horror, as a beam lifted them into a hatch. They both passed out, only to reawaken on the ground, beside the ruins of their tent, with the sun dawning soon. What happened? they asked each other. It wasnt until a week later that they compared their swiftly swelling bellies.

_Scx_

_Okay, not quite the usual WG, but hey... Good show the rest o' ye, too. 's kinda fun working on these. Thanks for making the suggestion, Zonker!_


----------



## zonker

"Fat Tuesday and Lenten Sacrifices"
A 69-word weight gain erotic tale
by Zonker​
Danyel loved getting into all the boys' pants. And at the Fat Tuesday church supper, she displayed her other carnal desire  a lust for fattening desserts. The next day, the priest crossed her forehead with ashes, and she decided to give up sex for Lent. A major sacrifice for her.

Unfortunately, she replaced sex with chocolate and cheesecake. And by Easter, Danyel couldn't even get into her own pants.
************************

Inspired by a Pancake Supper....


----------



## Scx

* The Machine *

Caitlyn was being punished. One ex, one error, and now she faced The Machine. Dangling naked, the redhead’s firm freckled breasts bounced as she squirmed with tubes stuffed in every hole. They were sensuously vibrating, driving her crazy.

Then the pumps started.

Hours later, the tank was empty, but Caitlyn was not. Her belly and womb were nearly spherical; forty pounds heavier. Just the beginning for this bloating lassie.

_ I lifted one phrase from the old story 'Debbie' that I rather liked. Hope the author doesn't mind. Scx _


----------



## zonker

Seventh Anniversary --
Different Perspectives, Different Pleasures
Another 69-word
erotic weight gain short story
by Zonker​
Pulling off his shirt, he looks in the bedroom mirror. Still got it even after all these years, he thinks. Still hot, athletic, muscular, trim. He grins at his reflection.

From bed, she sees him there. Happy that her ex-jock has rounded so nicely, let go a little, his tummy pooches, love handles forming.

Turning, he thinks about making love.

And, smiling at him, she thinks about making brownies.
************************
NOTE: Inspired by my 7th anniversary with Annie two years ago. It's hard to believe that she's now gone. She left me in December.... I wrote this in mid-May 2005, and then what happened was quite unusual -- a case of art imitating life, and then life returning the favor. Here's a note I attached when I first wrote this little story:
*******************************
I think my lover found that erotic weight gain story I wrote about the brownies. Either that, or I've experienced a series of unusual coincidences!

Last night, Annie cooked *yes* brownies! Said she made them for herself, but then offered to let me lick the bowl, very suspicious behavior indeed. In our house, licking the bowl is a delicious rite she has always claimed as her own! In fact, when I make brownies and don't give her a chance to lick the bowl, she pouts so prettily I just have to hand bowl and spoon to her.

Anyway, last night, after they'd cooled, she kept offering me brownie after brownie after brownie, just cutting herself a few small pieces. The pieces she gave me were much larger, about twice as big as hers.

And later, in bed, she could not keep her hands off my rounding tummy and love handles. She is certainly getting good at figuring out which buttons to push.

Coincidence? I think not.  I'm going to have to write a lot more stories like that one. And leave them somewhere easy to locate on our computer. 
**************************************
Ah, wasn't life wonderful back then? I miss her a lot. Still, I'm thankful for all my internet friends who continue to encourage me to get on with life. :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: 

Thanks.


----------



## zonker

"Care to join me?"​
She slides into the hot tub beside him, but soon realizes its a gigantic sundae parfait glass! Hungrily, they gorge themselves and romp in warm fudge, ice cream and whipped topping  licking, loving . . . plumpening. Her belly expands decadently, satisfied by gluttony and lust. Slurping mouths sweetly smile. 

Jolted from her daydream, shes seated at a restaurant. Her hubby asks again, Care to join me in a hot fudge sundae?


Inspired to post here by discussion of DQ waffle sundae ad on foodee board... more later.


----------



## zonker

A Woman's Dialogue
with Her New Belly
A 69-word weight-gain story by Zonker​
"What the f-ck! I can't button my jeans around you! Where'd you come from?"

_Comfort fat._

"Huh?"

_Your new relationship  you never even noticed me. You've enjoyed his delicious loving, while I've enjoyed his tasty cooking.
_
"Well, I'm upset!"

_And  rumble  I'm hungry._

"What's that scrumptuous smell?"

_Mmmmm. He's cooking biscuits and gravy. Breakfast in bed  again!_

"But my jeans?"

_Just make yourself comfortable. You won't need them today._


----------



## zonker

Battle for the Bulge
A 69-word weight-gain vignette
by Zonker​
Uncle Sam wanted Tasha fit &#8211; and in Iraq.

Shane wanted her chubby &#8211; at home. Caressing her potbelly, fondling her love handles, he’d smile, whispering, “I’ve cooked you some lasagna.”

The Army threatened discharge, giving Tasha until June to lose weight.

Shane tempted her with chocolates and tasty lovemaking. He wasn’t about to lose his roly-poly soldier girl to war.

And by Memorial Day, Tasha couldn’t even button her uniform. 
*****************************

Inspired by the discussion here:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23359


----------



## isotope

Shift



​
Dahlia was a strong and tall dominatrix, but as she got older, she got fatter. She started working with a new fetish, feederism. She dominated men and let them feed her, only leading to her becoming heavier and fatter. Soon, she was massive, but the power had shifted and the servants soon fed her into immobility. It was then she was at their mercy to grow to their whims.


----------



## zonker

isotope said:


> Shift
> ​
> Dahlia was a strong and tall dominatrix, but as she got older, she got fatter. She started working with a new fetish, feederism. She dominated men and let them feed her, only leading to her becoming heavier and fatter. Soon, she was massive, but the power had shifted and the servants soon fed her into immobility. It was then she was at their mercy to grow to their whims.



Good job! You've got to love those power shifts...


----------



## Eshren

All of it

Honey-baked and piled on my plate; I want every pound.
Potato, cheese and butter in harmony; I want the whole pan.
Strawberry frosted double chocolate; I want the whole cake.

I savor each mouthful in a delirium of insatiability. Let it fill me, become part me and make its weight my own. When my fork finds no more I look down to find every morsel gone. All of it.


----------



## isotope

Thanks. 

This one from seeing one of these chairs at the store the other day.

They're friggin' huge!

*Adaptation*





At first, she seemed like a child sitting in that oversize recliner. Yet, the strangest thing happened as it sat in our living room.
She began to fill it, those hips widening and pressing up against each armrest.
Great soft dome of her belly rising and pinning her in that chair.
We recently got a new couch and I wonder how long itd take her to grow into it.​


----------



## StrugglingWriter

I pushed away my empty plate in sexual ecstasy. Im letting myself go, I declared to him. Oh, he said to me. My burgeoning breasts pushed his buttons, but my thickening thighs pushed him away. Soon my spreading hips pushed him off the couch, and finally my ballooning belly pushed him out the door. Im letting you go, I said to him and pushed more cake into my mouth.


----------



## cammy

38 word fictionor maybe my reality this summer!

Symphony bars, the chocolate of the Goddesses. She ordered them by the case, eating them quickly in the summer heat. Her bikini body long lost inside folds of jiggling fat. Oh, please, help me up to get more.


----------



## zonker

Great job on these last four -- although Cammy could've "fleshed out" her wondrous expression of chocolate love with 31 more delicious words... Mmm, making me think of Baskin-Robbins for some reason. I really enjoyed Struggling Writer's use of "letting go"... Nice job, all!


----------



## zonker

"Getting into his jeans . . . "

A 69-word erotic tale of weight gain
By Zonker​
From the moment Rose saw Ronald, she wanted in his pants. She drooled over how those jeans hugged him snugly, his cute potbelly spilling over his belt.

She fed him her love . . . and homecooking  pies, cakes, fried chicken. Comfortable in love, Rose also indulged her appetites.

Ronald grew out of those jeans . . . as she grew into them. Patting her bulging tummy, Rose smiled, finally where she wanted to be.
***********************
I got the idea for this story because two summers ago, I had grown into Annie's old "fat" jean shorts, the ones I always dreamily stared at when she was gaining weight, getting so preciously plump.

That summer of 2005, the media created a new term for that wonderfully delicious bulge of fat around a woman's belly when she's wearing her jeans too tight with her belly exposed. You know, when all her delicious belly and love handles and back fat are sitting atop the too-tight waistband. Yeah, a "muffin top" because it looks just like the top of a muffin which bulges outward so fluffily and softly.

During 2005, Annie had been losing weight at about the same rate that I'd been gaining, and I finally became the heavier one -- and more than 3 inches shorter than her! I had always wanted to get into her wonderfully fat-filled shorts whenever she wore them. And finally I did, thanks to her great cooking and my great eating!!

Once they got too tight, I even premiered a new term for men's flab spillage -- "stud muffintop", haha.

Hope you enjoyed my tale. Have a great day, and get something delicious to eat!!


----------



## Scx

*Quiet Little Jane*

Quiet little Jane won a full scholarship to Tech. There, she lost control, eating, drinking, and screwing everything. By Christmas she’d flunked out potbellied and pregnant. Now she lives in a trailer by the tracks with her daughter and still putting everything she sees into herself. One thing she did get from college, though, was the &#8216;Freshman Fifteen’. She’s gotten it twelve times; and is working on the thirteenth.


_ Seems everyone else had written a 'Freshman 15' story, so I decided to write one of my own, and since I'm really lazy and have the attention span of an autistic kitten, I thought I'd use this format.

Scx_


----------



## TheOwl

Just look at her there with yet another slab of chocolate, plopping square after square into her waiting maw. 
Cant she see what she is doing to herself, her once toned stomach, now a soft, jiggly expanse of flesh, that is her belly. 
But no she just heads to the kitchen again to find her next treat, a plateful of doughnuts this time. 
And so the fattening continues unabated.


----------



## TheOwl

How can that thing left in the corner of my bathroom be such a nemesis?
It just seems to goad me everyday, I hear it saying, your fat and just getting fatter.
Even if I dont step on it, then I just feel I am running scared of what it would have told me.
Last time I plucked me the courage, it flashed back 243 pounds, another record high.


----------



## Scx

Still hungry, Princess? asked the King. Mmph, yes!. Servants stuffed more food into the gluttonous girl despite her already enormously swollen stomach. The King smiled. There would be no alliance this year, and then she'd be far too fat to marry, or even move. 

But the Grand Duke wanted her even fatter. He threatened war, and a thousand pounds of wildly over-fed Duchess lived happily ever after.

_I counted 'over-fed' as one. And thankx, TheOwl, for lighting up this thread again and throwing in some inspiration!_

_Scx_


----------



## TheOwl

Looking for inspiration for my own stories I was reading some other peoples and stumbled across these and decided I might as well have a quick go at one.

By the way Scx overfed is one word, it's in the dictionary, you don't actually need to put the hyphen in the middle.


----------



## bbwsrule

I'll try one of these on the fly. Here goes (possibly) nothing...

Restaurant. Midnight. Shift over. Pigout time. 4th piece of cheesecake.
First button to pop shows lacy black bra. Two bites later the "belly buttons" pop ping-ping-ping. Face gets red. Boyfriend rips off her uniform making her breasts and belly giggle and sway wildly. Goes under table and lifting belly tonnage he inserts his tongue. She explodes in orgasm. He loves you.
You love getting fat. Another piece!


----------



## TheOwl

He said he wouldnt mind if I got a little chubby.
So I relaxed my diet and had the odd treat.
He said Id look good if I got a bit chunky.
So I indulged more often, on the things I used to avoid.
He said I was getting too fat.
But I didnt care, I loved my food and kept on eating more and putting on extra weight.


----------



## Softbelly

Hello everyone, what do you think about this 69-word piece??



Once in bed after stuffing him delicious food she unbuttoned his shirt. Soft folds of glorious fat had formed around his belly replacing the previous washboard abs. Months feeding him had succeeded. She squeezed the lovehandles hard, he groaned orgasmically. Her feminine hands wandered down, touching and feeling passionately. She ripped off the jeans feeling his immense pleasure. He was her own cuddly chubby hot boytoy, naked and exhilarated.


----------



## Scx

Captured by natives! I had to escape. An old man came in and said Me Chief. Chief need son. Chief too old. You serve Wife.

Then in came a stunning woman. She had lovely dark eyes, and breasts like melons, resting on an immense belly. Shyly smiling, she turned away and shook a loincloth off an ass wider than she was tall.

Perhaps I didn't want to escape...

_Scx_

_And not bad, Softbelly. Throw on a title, and you're in business!_


----------



## Scx

The wagon slid sideways. The schoolmiss screamed. Time for action.

Next morning I had a bride, and rewards from Wells Fargo. Then, trouble. She wanted, she got, a lot. Fine clothes, fine food. She sat and ate all day, her stomach bursting out of expensive dresses. Help me up, I'm too fat. I want a baby. She's much too fat for that. What's a man to do?

_Scx_

_Ahh, the pain, the pain! Edit edit edit edit edit edit edit edit and it's still 74 words...  Edit edit edit edit some more...  _


----------



## Scx

One year before the mast, and shipwrecked. I clutched a barrel and woke up on a sandy beach.

Bonjour!. French? Napoleon was here? Impossible. With salt-encrusted limbs I turned to see a vision of sheer magnificence, a Polynesian maid of such voluptuous splendor to make me entirely forget the Navy and Britain.

On the sand I gave myself to her twenty or thirty stone. Over and over again...

_Scx_

_Wheee. I'm rather enjoying this. If anyone wants to take any of these and expand them into, say, 70 words, they'd be welcome... _


----------



## TheOwl

She did not really blame him, but she often found he would stare at the woman with the muffin top or the lass with the luscious legs, even the minx with the mammoth mammaries, she just wanted him to only have eyes for her. 

Then she looked down at her own lithe body and decided no more.

Yes, I will have that a slice of that chocolate cake, dear.


----------



## Scx

He'd brutally starved Danielle to the maximum launch weight, but now at L-5 the fattening began anew. 

The food paste was uninteresting but unlimited. The tube was always in her mouth pumping away. Her occasional weak protests about her hugely bloated state were easily washed away by a sensuous massage, leading to all her bulk quivering in orgasmic bliss. Then he'd turn down the gravity, and do it again...

_Scx_


----------



## JillyBee

He was sure I didn't know he was feeding me
the omelette trick -- he'd use a dozen eggs and tell me he used four
(did he think I couldn't count?) 
I played along with him 
''Has this dress shrunk?'' 
''I'd love another pudding'' 
And sometimes I'd tease him by stuffing before coming home to dinner 
undoing my pants after the third pudding 
When I reached 690 lbs he twigged!


----------



## JillyBee

She had seen others try it
They had always gotten ill 
But she loved that bloated feeling 
and she loved how her belly looked when swollen with just a couple of pints. 
She took advice. The fat barmaid whose customers bought her pint after pint said: ''You won't be able to do it all at once!''
But suddenly here she was: wrapped around her first gallon. And gurgling noisily.


----------



## zonker

I am glad to see so many marvelous new 69-worders!

It's good for getting ideas out there for the writer, and nice for a reader who wants something more concise and poetic, perhaps.

zonker


----------



## JillyBee

She had been staring at the funnel all day
The theory said that the water was incompressible and that her belly was elastic.
But the last time they had tried it (120 lbs ago) it had hurt too much
So she hadn't been elastic enough!
But she had stuffed herself every day for months and she had grown softer and rounder
''Pour'' she said; and watched her belly swell.


----------



## JillyBee

They discovered each other in the French patisserie.
Each buying herself a private bingefeast.
Grinning slyly, they recognized their sisterhood.
Since then they had always stuffed privately.
Their friends noticed them getting bigger:
described them first as ''wonderfully statuesque''; 
then later ''plump'', and later still ''chubby''.
The night they came out was at a friend's party:
they both went to the buffet seven times.
Friends stared first; then applauded.


----------



## Scx

Margie Utlendorfer scanned the shelves for something else fattening. Her cart was full of fat and sugar to further bloat her daughter.

Where she grew up starving, only the plump girls had attracted husbands. In America she would find the best for Gretchen. Her daughter had to be the plumpest.

Never mind the young woman was already so fat she couldn't get up; Margie would stuff Gretchen even fatter.

_Scx_

_Couldn't think of a good 'Somewhere in...' title to go with this one. S_


----------



## JillyBee

She'd disciplined herself for years
Exercising twice a week
Never eating quite enough.
But she had always admired huge women
And dreamed of stuffing herself.
The first time, she waited until her partner Henrietta was away
Then ate and drank all day
Until her belly ballooned and she fainted with excitement.
After that she gorged daily. Just couldn't stop.
Blossoming into the fat woman she was meant to be.


----------



## JillyBee

Jilly had made the giant pudding last September
8kg of shredded suet, raisins, sulltanas, dried fruit -- marinated in brandy.
It had matured for nearly a year.
Whenever she walked by she had imagined what it would be like to 
eat it.
Imagined herself transgressing yet another boundary.
As she cooked it she felt excited and fearful 
But then before she had time for doubts she had devoured it all!


----------



## Scx

PE, physical education class, wasn't good for June. Her incessant snacking and devouring huge meals didn't help. But when Joe, the captain of the football team, asked her out on a date, she was suddenly catapulted into the high end of high school society, and everyone made sure she had enough to eat. As Valedictorian, four hundred pounds of girlfriend helped Joe score a scholarship as quarterback for USC...

_Scx_

_When I wrote this one, I just laid it down and it came out to 69 words exactly on the first draft. I dunno quite what that means...

And Jillybee? I see your writing, and I like it! Carry on!_


----------



## nonpython

There she was, on a tarp on the floor, food covering her body, she just lied there eating for weeks at once, letting the food rot before eating it, emptying herself on it, she preferred the taste of rotten meat. As I watched, she was poring bacon fat mixed with soda on her hair to make herself more repulsive. More sexy. She wanted to be a pig, she got that.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

She was curled fetally in bed, Hooters uniform smudged with tears and snot.

"Fired. Said I'm _fat._" Words choked out.

She wanted comfort, not solutions. Made dinner, that night and a lot of nights after. Uniform grew snug, tiny. Soft tummy pushed over low-rise shorts, now unzipped, plush velvet belly hid her once shameful secrets. I was the one she loved -- I was the one who fed her.


----------



## JillyBee

''One of the perquisites of your job will be Common Table''

''What does that mean?''

''Lunches and dinners provided free of charge; the Commonroom butler will bring you a snack whenever you wish.''

Karen had shivered in anticipation. Working for a Cambridge college was going to be quite a challenge.

Seven years later and 350 lbs heavier she was no longer a slender
gourmande, but a spectacularly fat glutton.


----------



## Scx

Jennifer was a slender blonde; perfect in every way, and loved stealing boyfriends. Until she stole Torsten from that waddling sow Carmen. She didn't realize Carmen had been skinny.

Every night Torsten screwed Jennifer to shattering orgasms, fed her breakfast, then did it over again.

In only months Jenny was having trouble lifting her massively swollen stomach. The thoroughly stuffed girl could only watch helplessly as Torsten dated others...

_Scx_


----------



## TheOwl

Every year new freshman college girls would arrive, with their lithe bodies.

Each time I come back with a fresh batch of XL pizzas, they look to have filled out some more.

The combination of beer, pizza and little exercise, keeps the pounds coming.

Bellies bulging, muffin tops showing, asses making even there sweats strain, by years end.

Then the next year starts and it all kicks off again.


----------



## Fat Molly

*Task in a Basket*

She weaved baskets. He photoshopped celebrities. They both worked at home.

She had a fetish. He didn't mind. They both ate a lot, and it showed. But she was the cook. He was the eater.

She built a giant basket. He sat inside. They set a goal to fill it...with his fat.

She fed him enormously. He grew and grew.

Soon his tummy overflowed the baskets sides.


----------



## Fat Molly

He had take-out often and spent all day in bed, a laptop poised on his belly. Since all he did was type and eat, one day his pants wouldnt fasten.

He pulled and yanked, sucking in his tummy.

Curse trousers!

The squeezing stirred another fleshy organ to life. A wayward hand searched beneath his generous overhang for the valiant throbbing thing. Relief was imminent.

Then he burst a button.


----------



## JillyBee

As a girl she had admired the monumental women she saw in supermarkets or at school.

Fascinated by their pride in their appetites and size, she would dream of feeding herself up; of becoming enormous.

Later, friends she confided in cautioned: ''there is no going back once your appetite increases.''

And they were right! Already a happy monument to her own gluttony she's huge; and she is still growing!


----------



## Scx

I'm outta control. I'm always eating. Pizza, pasta, cheeseburgers, cake, anything, has got to get into my belly, now. Then, when I'm fully stuffed, I call Mike. 

We're outta control. He comes over and in minutes we're naked in bed fucking, his cock stuffing me even harder.

Then I lose control, screaming through dozens of orgasms. Every day I'm fucked. Every day I'm much fatter.

Who needs control, anyhow?

_Scx_


----------



## JillyBee

We dared each other to eat two dinners at Brown's.

I ordered steak, mushroom and guinness pie; 'Etta had rack of lamb; then we both had sticky toffee pudding.

The skinny blonde waitress made no secret of her arousal -- gazing at Henrietta's big belly and my fat legs: 

''Do you want the bill?''

"Two more, please."

Did she misunderstand? Two dinners later we were too full to care!


----------



## JillyBee

The recipe said: ''Allow roughly 200g of pasta per head for
the very hungry; a normal adult portion is around 150g.''
But Jilly was much more than just ''very hungry''. 
And as the entire 1.5kg of spaghetti went into the pot, she felt a
frisson of fear and excitement. 
Would it be too much for her?
Would Henrietta enjoy her size? 
Three hours enthusiastic gorging later she knew.


----------



## Scx

Maribelle threw rice. Always bridesmaid, never bride. What was all the dieting for, if she would always be outside?

Fine! she thought, and made herself happy. The easiest way was food, and soon thousands of calories were cascading down her throat and swelling her belly.

Her new-found fat didn't go unnoticed. Six months and seven hundred pounds later she was staggering along in white while others threw rice...

_Scx_


----------



## Scx

_Two on a similar theme, but from different perspectives. Not really connected, except I wrote them both at about the same time. Scx_

“I'm too fat!” sobbed my rotund girlfriend, all her bulges quaking and wobbling as I comforted her.

“Try another diet? The day-on, day-off diet?”

“Maybe.”

“Maybe weekly. Starve one week, eat everything the next?”

“Okay.”

It worked. She starved away five pounds, but during the next week reinflating her great big belly she gained ten. Then starved away four; to gain eleven.

It's working...

_Scx_


----------



## Scx

You're too fat! snarled Allan. Cynthia's breasts heaved with sobs, her quivering belly filling her lap.

But, Al! she pleaded. I'm dieting...

Not working! You're getting fatter!!

She'd tried, losing some weight, but relapsed with a dozen gluttonous sprees at the buffet, bulking herself up even fatter than before.

Allan stormed out.

Time for a change.

Cynthia dialed the phone. 

Harry? I'm really hungry...

_Scx_


----------



## Scx

Should this thread have been moved?

I think this thread was doing fine under the Story Writer's subdirectory. These aren't stories, you see, they're experiments, lessons, practice in getting points through with minimum of verbiage. There may be fascinating plot ideas here, but these are not "general fiction". We're just plinking around.

Although nobody asked for my opinion, here it is:

Put this thread back where you found it.

_Scx_

_Why yes, that was 69 words. Count 'em.... _


----------



## Lou Grant

While I do appreciate your opinion, I'm not sure if I follow. No one has moved this thread since Observer back in 2007 and I don't think he's going to put it back anywhere.

But like I said, nice to hear your opinion and I sure hope you have fun continuing to plink around



Scx said:


> Should this thread have been moved?
> 
> I think this thread was doing fine under the Story Writer's subdirectory. These aren't stories, you see, they're experiments, lessons, practice in getting points through with minimum of verbiage. There may be fascinating plot ideas here, but these are not "general fiction". We're just plinking around.
> 
> Although nobody asked for my opinion, here it is:
> 
> Put this thread back where you found it.
> 
> _Scx_
> 
> _Why yes, that was 69 words. Count 'em.... _


----------



## Scx

_I could have sworn it used to be in the writer's forum. Perhaps I'm insane.
Scx._


----------



## elroycohen

_The math involved has scared me away up until now, but here goes nothing._



“Please Stop!” Cindy cried after swallowing the Crisco. Her belly distended incredibly before her.

“You know the consequence for cheating,” Billy said as he scooped another glob from the jug.

“But I forgot!” Cindy gurgled as he stuffed the spoon in.

“When I catch you cheating I get to stuff you with Crisco until pop out of the lingerie from our wedding night."

“Oh yeah,” whimpered the overstuffed slut.


----------



## Dmitra

The vampire gazed over the feast prepared: buttery pastries wreathed in chocolate lace, marbled beef seared and bloody, creamed sauces circling a basket of crusty bread. The most succulent dish of all reclined on a long, crimson couch of crushed velvet, her billowing rolls of flesh ravished by the hungry flames of the fire. He would feed his beloved again as she fed him a new night amidst eternity.


----------



## CastingPearls

She pinned him against the door-frame like a collector mounting a butterfly, her lush body pressed tight and hot against his expanding flesh.

Her lips brushed his ear. "What did you eat today?" she purred.

He swallowed. Closed his eyes. "Banana. Cereal......"

"Cream?"

"Yes...... Chicken. Rice. Lasagna. Sausage....."

"Continue......"

"Four danishes. Grilled cheese. Ice cream. Lobster bisque."

She raised an eyebrow. "Not enough" and slammed the door behind them.

castingpearls


----------



## TheOwl

I know it is a big plateful, but you dont have to eat it all.

Go on, you know you can eat a little more.

There you go a chocolate milkshake, to help you wash it down.

It would be a shame to stop there, you have almost finished.

If you unfastened youre jeans, it might relieve a bit of pressure.

Well done, I knew you could do it.


----------



## TheOwl

One pound is a merely a slight fluctuation.

Ten pounds is sliding off the diet.

Thirty pounds is starting to get kind of chubby.

Fifty pounds is buying another new wardrobe full of clothes.

Seventy pound is getting snickered behind my back, for getting fat.

One hundred pounds is eating to my hearts content.

One hundred and twenty pounds is becoming the BBW my husband and I always wanted.


----------



## fat_elf

*Doctor, Doctor!*
Doctor Jennifer Green was absolutely beautiful. She had a thin face, arms and torso with a big, beautiful bum. I had to hide my erection every time I visited. I faked chronic illness to see her backside bulging out under that lab-coat once more. I was amazed when she asked me out. She had always found me charming, she said, so shed constantly changed shifts to see me again.


----------



## Scx

Over Harry's protests, Cynthia went to a preacher to stop gaining weight. Soon, she boasted, This giant ass will be gone!

HEAL! shouted the Reverend. Worry About Food No More!.

Cynthia was healed. She didn't worry anymore. She went straight back to eating everything, all the time. Naturally, she got even fatter even faster. 

Harry, admiring her bloated body, finally admitted it was worth it.

_Scx_


----------



## Scx

Flight 809 heaved itself into the air. Denise was leaving. No more lousy retail jobs, no more catty neighbors, no more dieting, no more cheating husband. She'd found someone who appreciated her thick soft waist and heavy melon breasts, and he was prepared to indulge her every whim and desire even if it bulked her up to near immobility. Of course, her carrying the winning lottery ticket didn't hurt...

_Scx_


----------



## Scx

To keep the lovesick little brat from following him, Mark decided to fatten her up. He had free food from his work at McBurger to keep Diane's belly full.

But the litte girl grew into a very voluptuous young woman. Mark became fascinated by her billowing curves, and started deliberately stuffing her. Four hundred pounds later Diane bumped him with her enormous white-gowned belly and said, I Do.

_Scx

I'm sorry about totally monopolizing this thread, but I think it's fun... S_


----------



## TheOwl

> I'm sorry about totally monopolizing this thread, but I think it's fun... S



I can't see anyone minding there fun to read too and you have only written 1,518 words so far its not that much.


----------



## CastingPearls

I don't consider it monopolizing when it's all good stuff! Keep going.


----------



## LalaCity

Haha -- ok, I'm game:

*She was a high school mean girl and skinny.

One day the fat girl she'd routinely bullied snapped and took her down.

Although she got her butt walloped she enjoyed it, somehow -- 

especially all that swimming around in the big girl's abundant rolls.

Soon after she started dreaming of food orgies with the fat chick. 

Then she began sleep-eating to orgasm. 

The fridge quickly emptied.

The rest is history. *


----------



## elroycohen

Bella and Lynn were always fierce competitors. Things were mostly even, except in volleyball. Bellas team always crushed Lynns. Then Bella rolled her ankle badly. Lynn saw an opportunity and sent her rival goodwill cheesecake during her sedentary recovery. Everyone was shocked when Bella looked pudgy in her tight uniform upon her return. Except Lynn who used the exposed potbelly as a target for spikes during an easy victory.


----------



## elroycohen

The summer before college Sylvia gained 12 pounds. 
Ill lose it at school.
At school Sylvia added 40.
Ill lose it after graduation.
At her desk job Sylvia added 25 before thinking, Ill join a gym to meet guys.
No need. She met Jake and gained 15 more being wined and dined.
Ill diet if Jake proposes.
He didafter Sylvia got pregnant and developed a craving for raspberry crullers.




_Take that thread monopolizer_


----------



## Scx

In the beginning
A girlish gluttony swells
Lacey's growing up.

She's relocating
From overarching control
Mom's not at college.

There bloomed the flower.
A girl becomes a woman
Autumn fed her well.

Ecstasy in lust
The springtime of her lifetime
Wildly overfed.

Wildly oversexed
Difficult to satiate
Passionately stuffed.

Then came summertime
The fattened lass Lacey moaned
“I'm too fat for you!”

Steven disagreed.
Mutually enchanted
Heavyweight lovers.


_Scx

Fine. 69 words, sex, WG, romance, plot, and in Haiku (or at least what this round-eyed clown thinks is Haiku.  )

Oh, and I've written a lot more words than show up here. With a few exceptions, I start by laying down a very brief plot which comes out to 80-100 or so words, and then I start ruthlessly editing.

I remove adjectives and adverbs, and it's still not enough. So I rip out entire turns of phrase, and then it's too much, so I put adjectives back in again... It's quite a fight, really. It's fun.

S._


----------



## elroycohen

Jailee kissed Brent goodbye and left.
Marny had wanted to show her new sculpture.
An intimidating mass of metal, tubes, straps.
Looks more for a hospital then museum, commented Jailee.
Itll stay here, snapped Marny.
Poking at a funnel, Jailee asked, Why? Some weirdo might buy it.
No! Swiftly Marny strapped her _friend_ in. It has sentimental value, like my boyfriendBrent. 
With a slosh lard filled the funnel rapidly.


----------



## elroycohen

Tawny had a good routine when she was employed.
Housekeeping six floors of hotel rooms then to the gym afterward kept her fit.
Since the layoff her routine was getting motivated to get out of bed, then eating her way through daytime TV.
When the unemployment checks stopped Tawny was four sizes fatter.
Forced to find work Tawny took the first thing she could: Dessert filler at a buffet.



_It's kind of addicting, like Suduku or something._


----------



## Scx

Thousands had donated to feed the children, but here there was only one child. Rajeira. A blossoming young woman, destined to be a heartbreaker on the fashion runways, if it weren't for the charity.

They didn't give anything back. They didn't see anything go to waste. So it went to Rajeira's waist.

Staggering around several hundred pounds later she was still breaking hearts - and breaking the stage.

_Scx_


----------



## Scx

My heavy gold watch glittered in the candlelight. Swinging, swinging back. You are getting very sleepy I intoned.

Her whole body slumped. Excellent. I droned on:

No more dieting. You will incessantly stuff your face with junk food and grow enormously fat.

Then I snapped my fingers...

And abruptly sat up in bed. Beside me lay my sweetly slumbering lover. Smiling, I gently stroked her bloated belly.

_Scx_


----------



## elroycohen

Months before her wedding Melissa started an emergency diet.
Not hers to lose. Her bridesmaids to gain.
Much easier this way.
Sister-in-law would be easy. Just pregnant, with help she could be waddling by the wedding.
Cousin’s big bottom needs only a few extra calories to accentuate its wide form.
_My diet crazy college friend will be tougher_, Melissa thought refilling empty Diet Cokes with Coke, _but not impossible._


----------



## Scx

Well, giggled Jessie, I guess I'm eating for two now!

Whole milk she insisted, Builds good bones. Meat, cheese, lots of protein makes a big healthy belly, uh, baby, and cake, chocolate, sugar for energy...

Her hips became hams; her breasts basketballs, her belly a blimp, as her body ballooned.

Concerned, I called the doctor.

What? he said. The pregnancy test was negative!

_Scx_

_Inspired by a cartoon I found somewhere, long ago. Alas, I cannot properly credit it unless I could find it again...

And thanks for the good words (both to me and in 69-item lumps... :bow: ) !!_


----------



## fat_elf

Joannes new girlfriend, Sarah, was enormous. She was a big eater, too. All you can eat buffets were their favourite date. Sarah noticed that she wasnt the only one indulging. Joannes started to grow, eating more to encourage Sarah. Sarah was twice as big, so Joanne didnt mind, but her soon belly soon covered her lap. Then, one day, Joanne burst her shorts. But they werent exactly hers...


----------



## bbwsrule

To the tune of Frere Jaques:

Fibers ripping, pants unzipping,
splitting butt, massive gut,
honey's name is Tina,
man I love to feed ha
Super sized.
Much obliged.

Downing ice cream, rip another seam,
jiggling rolls, need more bowls,
massive plates of cookies,
makes for better nookies,
Quadruple belly,
wiggling jelly.

3 foot hips, huge round nips,
cellulite,
wins the fight,
gain another 20,
eating good&plenty,
69
very fine!


----------



## Lightning Man

Corn pudding.

Green bean casserole.

Dressing with sausage and cranberries.

Herb infused turkey.

Baked mashed potatoes with cream cheese.

Brussels sprouts in butter and bacon.

She ate all of that and more. He stared at her, astonished.

Pumpkin pie with whipped cream.

Apple pie with ice cream.

Everything washed down with egg nog and cola.

She asked him for another helping of everything. He complied. It was her fifth.


----------



## Scx

Charles Macomber Wilson!! shrieked Christa. Your flabby daughter MUST move out!!

Gold-digging Christa had easily captured the hapless Charlie, but Sarah and Christa did not get along.

Sarah locked herself in her room, voraciously devouring everything the maids brought. Already grossly bloated from her life of idle luxury, she grew much fatter.

So fat she wouldn't fit through the door.

I guess she stays said Charlie.


_There's actually two threads of 69-word stories. I wonder if they could be merged? The other is at: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91340 -- Scx_


----------



## fat_elf

The Best Kind of Coincidence
Part 1
I met my wife when she was skinny. She caught my eye as she stuffed herself in a buffet lunch. 

After numerous dates, I introduced the family. I still hadnt told her about being a fat admirer, let alone... feeding. 

One year in, her belly was starting to bounce. It was just a little round thing, but it was arousing.

Our love-making had become even better with every pound.


----------



## fat_elf

Part 2
After our eighteenth month together, she needed a new shirt. Her last button-down shirt was starting to pop off buttons.

I was so aroused when it first happened that I almost jumped her, there and then, even in the bookstore.

She got her new clothes, and I steeled myself for the inevitable dieting of a normal girlfriend after she gains.

But it never happened. Her belly continued to grow.


----------



## fat_elf

Part 3
Of course, her arms, legs and ass swelled, and her bulging breasts began to burst out of her b-cup bras.

Only her cute but slender face had somehow avoided the sensual fattening up that my wife had been blessed with.

But that belly! When walking, it was a fat, jiggly ball. And when she sat, gorgeous rolls of fat appeared!

After only six months, her new shirts were snug...


----------



## fat_elf

My wife was always a big eater, and as she gained weight she became ever more adept at stuffing herself.

Our romantic dates nearly always included a lot of food, and it wasnt always because *I* wanted her to eat. 

I realised that she had begun to eat snacks and junk while we prepared to go for a romantic meal.

That was when I decided to pop the question.


----------



## fat_elf

It was only yesterday that I plucked up the courage to tell about gainers. And that I was a feeder. 

Looking back, it should have been less of a surprise when she responded. Thats a relief. Because Im a feedee!

Thats why she looks pregnant, already. Before the reception even started, she ate an entire layer of the wedding cake.

The really amazing thing is, shes still not full...


----------



## sassysteph

"You've grown!" The formerly anorexic teen, who once weighed 85lbs, had doubled her weight in 3yrs! The last time Dr. Grough saw her, 1yr ago, she was barely overweight for her 5'2" frame. This years 35lb addition made her officially obese. "Stacy, your parents think you need a diet."

"My boyfriend says diet is a 4-letter word," said Stacy. "I just need new pants."

"I agree," smiled Dr. Grough.


----------



## sassysteph

He loves plump fingers and dimpled knees :wubu:
Chubby cheeks that want a squeeze 
A triple chin and a neck roll 
Love handles too big to hold 
Arms that wiggle when they wave 
A growing appetite that won't behave :eat2:
Soft round thighs, moist where they meet :blush:
Strong teeth and full lips that love to eat :kiss2:
A belly stuffed hard like a bowling ball :eat1:
And, guess what? I have it ALL!


----------



## Scx

Cheryl!! I thundered, You Must Go On A Diet! Now!

but, but she sobbed, I like, I love being fat, and you, you said, I could never be too fat for you...

Correct! I continued. That's why your new diet shall be cream and honey, cakes and candy, sausages and beer!

Beer and sausages?

Well, the wurst is yet to come.

_Scx_


----------



## bbwsrule

sassysteph said:


> He loves plump fingers and dimpled knees :wubu:
> Chubby cheeks that want a squeeze
> A triple chin and a neck roll
> Love handles too big to hold
> Arms that wiggle when they wave
> A growing appetite that won't behave :eat2:
> Soft round thighs, moist where they meet :blush:
> Strong teeth and full lips that love to eat :kiss2:
> A belly stuffed hard like a bowling ball :eat1:
> And, guess what? I have it ALL!



Like all of these 69ers but this one is particularly good...


----------



## Scx

Aversion Therapy said Dr. Grough. We'll cure your daughter's food addiction by stuffing her so full of sweets she'll never want to eat again.

A month later: Doctor, I don't think it's working. She just keeps getting fatter! 

Oh no said the doctor, as the massively bloated young woman waddled in, her wildly overfed belly leading the way. I think it's working just fine.

_I renamed the doctor after sassysteph's character... Hope nobody minds. Scx_


----------



## Scx

You, my dear, are clinically obese said Dr. Grough.

Cassie'd heard it all before. Unstinting are the critics of a former supermodel who gains a great deal of weight. Despite her perfect teeth, long black hair, and enormous breasts, she'd gone from a darling of the media to a figure of fun with a very food-swollen rump.

Just how much fun, the doctor was about to show her.

_I'm abusing sassysteph's character once more. Scx_


----------



## Scx

Hi. I'm Adam.

Eve. Where are we?

Garden of Eden, maybe? Lions laying with lambs, trees feeding you fruit?

Umm.

And the beardy dude looking for us naked?

I thought that was your grandfather.

Well, you know. It's complicated. Have some more fruit.

I've already had too much. I'm getting fat.

That's true said a deep voice from behind them.

_Scx_


----------



## Scx

Abraham walked. Cindy drove a BMW. 

Abraham worked late. Cindy partied and ate too much.

He found her well into a night of passionate gluttony with a wildly bloated belly, far too drunk to drive.

So Abraham took her home to another passion, his lean muscles and her swollen fat frantically thrusting together.

It didn't last. Cindy moved to London. Abraham's dating Tonya now; she eats too much too.


_One for those who complain about lengthy epics that never get finished...

Scx_


----------



## Scx

The alarm zinged again, and Amy wiggled a fat finger to shut it up.

The servos swung into action, bringing her keyboard and feeding tube into position. As her lips latched onto the nozzle, her fingers started on her latest editorial against those starving peasants who had some problem with Hollywood heroines so fat they couldn't stand up.

The peasants should get their own damn food she wrote.

_Scx_


----------



## growinluvhandles

*(Author's note: Here is a cautionary tale for anyone sitting near a candy bowl right now! You'd better move away while you still can.

You know you are food-addicted when chocolate starts talking to you, and when you can't stop listening to its tempting pleas. I have some Crunch and Milky Way fun size bars right here, and what -- they seem to be saying something: "Eat, eat, eat, Tubs!"

I realize this thread is for 69-word fiction, but this first one is 100 words, then the 69-word erotica.)

"Fun Size Horrors!"
A 100-word flash horror fiction
for Halloween*
*****

I cannot stop!

From their bowl, the Fun Size candies tempt me into gluttony, Eat us, Fatso!

Leave me alone! I scream, unable to stop gobbling them down, my waistline thickening.

Never! Eat! Eat! 

Oh my gawd! I moan, my mouth full of melting decadent chocolate.

The bowl refills magically, and my hands reach for more candy bars.

Soon, youll be Fun Size like us, they chortle.

No, Ill be fat!

Eat up, Chubs! Fat is fun! 

Just then, I feel my pants seams give way, a button pops off my shirt, and my potbelly bulges obscenely, filled with fun.


:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:
:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:



*(Author's note:And now for the more erotic version of this tale. 

This is what happens when you get your sexual appetite mixed up with your gustatory appetite. And right now, I'm kind of busy with some Halloween Fun Size Nestle Crunches and Milky Ways. They are calling for me from the candydish....

Have a great day, and enjoy some delicious Halloween goodies whether they talk to you or not.)
*****

"Fun Size"
A 69-word erotic feederism tale for Halloween*
*******

From their bowl, Fun Size candies seduce me like a lover: Eat us, Fatty.

You little chocolatey devils are sinfully delicious!

"And you're growing chubbilcious! Eat us all, Big Boy! We'll make you Fun Size just like us!"

"Mmmmm oh mmmm!"

"What's wrong, Tubs? Growing a sexy potbelly? Dont stop now.

"Ooooh, oooh, ooh, mmmmm!"

The last one melts decadently in my mouth as I pat my bulging gut.


----------



## growinluvhandles

zonker said:


> Battle for the Bulge
> A 69-word weight-gain vignette
> by Zonker​
> Uncle Sam wanted Tasha fit &#8211; and in Iraq.
> 
> Shane wanted her chubby &#8211; at home. Caressing her potbelly, fondling her love handles, he’d smile, whispering, “I’ve cooked you some lasagna.”
> 
> The Army threatened discharge, giving Tasha until June to lose weight.
> 
> Shane tempted her with chocolates and tasty lovemaking. He wasn’t about to lose his roly-poly soldier girl to war.
> 
> And by Memorial Day, Tasha couldn’t even button her uniform.
> *****************************
> 
> Inspired by the discussion here:
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23359



******
That discussion is no longer around, so here it is, a n essay I wrote many years ago:

"This Memorial Day weekend . . .Make love handles, not war!!"

A patriotic proposal by Zonker (aka GrowingLoveHandles)

What we can all do to end the war is support a soldier boy or girl in getting too plump to any longer be fit enough for the service.

If you know someone who is in the service, once they get back in the states, or before they get a chance to go to Iraq again, make it your private mission to cook for them and feed them, fatten them up a little. Our husbands, our wives, parents, kids, friends and lovers do not deserve to die in a meaningless war.

Let's help them get nice and plump, so they can stay safe here at home.

Make love, not war.

Make love handles, not war.

Already, the armed forces are having a difficult time recruiting, but if we can fatten up those who might wish to sign up, we can put an end to this useless war... Or at least, we can end the war for those we love - those we personally know who deserve to grow old and fat and have kids and grandkids instead of dying for nothing.

The Congress and the politicians and the generals are going to let this disaster drag on and on. It's our duty as citizens to take action.

This Memorial Day weekend, invite your loved ones in the service to a barbecue which will help pack on the pounds. Make some pies, and little American flags all over them. And keep on cooking and baking them all kinds of goodies....

We can end this war if we all bake and cook and eat together. Love each other, take care of each other, spoil your friends, feed them well. Potbellies, love handles, fat rolls, thunder thighs will be our weapons. And we will not be defeated.
*********

NOTE: I hope no one thinks this call to action is just a trivial or silly exercise. Sure, it's kind of funny and stupid, but you know what? We citizens are so powerless, we need to find some way to end this crazy war. Let's think creatively, and support our troops by bringing them home.

I realize some may think this war is right, and that's okay. Disagree with me. That's what America is all about.

However, I hope you don't disagree about the following:

For all our carefree society's crassness, commercialism, callousness, Memorial Day shouldn't just be a clothing sale and a picnic in the park. I'm reminding myself this weekend of all who will never return to our homes, our picnics, to our beds, to our family tables. All those from every war who never got back home.

And I pray for all those who miss them in so many ways. And I'm praying for those who are still here at home, waiting, yearning for loved ones' safe return. The fates cannot bring them home fast enough . . .

This weekend isn't just about politics -- much more important than those little arguments. Whether you support this war or not, I am sure you feel the same about the swift return of those who deserve to return well and whole, so that we may all become well and whole again.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Fat_is_Good

"What a Pig"
A 69-word weight gain erotic tale

You see a chocolate muffin on the table. 
Only a meter away, you say?
Look at yourself! I say,
Your belly overflowing, almost down to your toes, 
The breasts- a hefty ton of a butterball!
The Thunder thighs of yours can only help you stand still;
You are now beyond immobile-you big ball of lard,
And yet you want more food.
What a pig you are! I exclaim.


----------



## FattenUpForMe

"We want her out of the picture," they had said.

"Whatever it takes," Bond 'agreed'.

<><><>

"You know I could never go back to Spectre like this," she pouted lips that were fuller than ever. 

"That's the idea," Bond confirmed. Then, gently holding the four hundred pounds of fat he'd seduced onto her body, his erection betrayed his true feelings. "But then, I have... motivation to do it this way..."


----------



## FattenUpForMe

"Rachel, I'm thinking pizza again?" Monica called to her friend.

"Alright, but I don't think the triple is really enough, is it?" Rachel was pinned to the bed in the lounge by her own weight. She'd moved in thin, but years of comfort eating Monica's cooking after her divorce left extremely, morbidly obese Monica as the 'thin' friend, by comparison.

"So you want *four* extra-large, double-cheese?"

"...Make it five."


----------



## FattenUpForMe

When we met, she was just my new thin friend.

By the time we started dating, she was now my chubby buddy. 

After a year of dating, she was my fat girlfriend and I admitted that I loved it. 

Just three years in, 'obese lover' became 'morbidly obese fiance'. 

After the fantastically fattening feast at the wedding and the endless honey-moon feeding I brought home my beautiful, bedbound bride.


----------



## FattenUpForMe

(I'm super-gay, so I've never actually written "straight" erotica, with penises involved. Hopefully, this still makes sense?)

She sucked his cock till it pulsed with cum into her mouth. So _much_ cum.

He'd explained, he was cursed: his climax would always fill his lover, to their limit. She felt stuffed, completely full, whenever she made him cum. 

Silly witch. Feedee lovers like having their bellies filled up. Her belly capacity was stretching. Her appetite was growing.

This was no curse, this was a shortcut to obesity...


----------



## FattenUpForMe

When Debbie decided to get fat, it hadn't been for sex. It hadn't been a fetish or a seduction. She just loved food and she hated working out, so she decided to start eating, and stop exercising, and let it happen. When she filmed herself gorging and growing, it was just about making money. But now that she's really thinking about impending immobility? It is _really_ turning her on...


----------



## FattenUpForMe

50kg Cassie was the cute, thin woman I met first.

100kg Cassie was the sexy, thicc friend I asked out.

200kg Cassie was the unbelievably hot SSBBW I married.

400kg Cassie is the wonderful whale of a woman I live with, who gorges constantly to grow more and doesn't even bother getting out of bed, anymore.

800kg Cassie is the dream of the future that we both share...


----------



## fat_elf

Very loosely inspired by watching Community all over again, starting with Season 1 and I remember (because it comes up in the show) that Annie used to be obese in high school, and used to have a crush on Troy, who used to be the high school star football player. Made me wonder what if, now that Troy no longer tries to keep up a popular kid jock facade, he admits to Annie that he's always been a chubby chaser and that he thought she was sexy back when she was obese. And what if she thinks that's a perfect excuse to let herself get fat again, while also knowing that she's getting sexy with it...

She let out a startled squeak. Her dress had torn around her belly, and a few inches of creamy, fat were squeezing through. Instead of rushing off, she just laid a hand on her liberated midsection and, blushing, she broke into a huge grin, shy but excited, and returned to stuffing herself even more. Coming out as a chubby chaser had gone better than you ever could have hoped...


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

zonker said:


> Uh, I was going to agree with you. Now, what were you talking about?
> 
> Haha, of course, I'm an awful writer because of ADD. I flit from one thing to another. Something to work on during Lent -- procrastination, perfectionism and distractions -- all of which keep me from writing something better or more in-depth.
> 
> That said, I'm posting another 69-worder later today.





zonker said:


> "Getting into his jeans . . . "
> 
> A 69-word erotic tale of weight gain
> By Zonker​
> From the moment Rose saw Ronald, she wanted in his pants. She drooled over how those jeans hugged him snugly, his cute potbelly spilling over his belt.
> 
> She fed him her love . . . and homecooking pies, cakes, fried chicken. Comfortable in love, Rose also indulged her appetites.
> 
> Ronald grew out of those jeans . . . as she grew into them. Patting her bulging tummy, Rose smiled, finally where she wanted to be.
> ***********************
> I got the idea for this story because two summers ago, I had grown into Annie's old "fat" jean shorts, the ones I always dreamily stared at when she was gaining weight, getting so preciously plump.
> 
> That summer of 2005, the media created a new term for that wonderfully delicious bulge of fat around a woman's belly when she's wearing her jeans too tight with her belly exposed. You know, when all her delicious belly and love handles and back fat are sitting atop the too-tight waistband. Yeah, a "muffin top" because it looks just like the top of a muffin which bulges outward so fluffily and softly.
> 
> During 2005, Annie had been losing weight at about the same rate that I'd been gaining, and I finally became the heavier one -- and more than 3 inches shorter than her! I had always wanted to get into her wonderfully fat-filled shorts whenever she wore them. And finally I did, thanks to her great cooking and my great eating!!
> 
> Once they got too tight, I even premiered a new term for men's flab spillage -- "stud muffintop", haha.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed my tale. Have a great day, and get something delicious to eat!!


A few years before like 2002 i did the same thing while I was gaining and grew into her old jeans. I felt extra sexy in them cause she was a saddle bag pear and I wasn't.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> A few years before like 2002 i did the same thing while I was gaining and grew into her old jeans. I felt extra sexy in them cause she was a saddle bag pear and I wasn't.


I've got ADHD, I've got 2 long stories posted here and though I get easily distracted, I love reading these stories.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Scx said:


> He'd brutally starved Danielle to the maximum launch weight, but now at L-5 the fattening began anew.
> 
> The food paste was uninteresting but unlimited. The tube was always in her mouth pumping away. Her occasional weak protests about her hugely bloated state were easily washed away by a sensuous massage, leading to all her bulk quivering in orgasmic bliss. Then he'd turn down the gravity, and do it again...
> 
> _Scx_





Scx said:


> Hi. I'm Adam.
> 
> Eve. Where are we?
> 
> Garden of Eden, maybe? Lions laying with lambs, trees feeding you fruit?
> 
> Umm.
> 
> And the beardy dude looking for us naked?
> 
> I thought that was your grandfather.
> 
> Well, you know. It's complicated. Have some more fruit.
> 
> I've already had too much. I'm getting fat.
> 
> That's true said a deep voice from behind them.
> 
> _Scx_


Sorry, I'm really stoned right now, so while I'm reading"Hi Adam.:" I thought is he talking to me. My name's Adam also All great shorts btw.


----------



## fat_elf

Cassandra was a witch. Jenny was an actress. When Jenny got cast to play Cassandra in the film of her life, she was a slim but sexy woman. But as the influence of Cassandra's spirit began to spread, over the set, Jenny started eating and everybody helped her eat more. By the time the film started, Jenny was much more suited to play morbidly obese witches like she became...


----------



## fat_elf

My wife was great but she was always too thin for me. She ate salads and little else held her interest. Then I realised she'd never tried ice-cream or pancakes.

She loved them so much, within days she was fat. Nothing extreme, but a tummy. A tummy became a belly.

Two years in, she's a bbw. Her weight keeps rising, her appetite keeps growing even faster than she does...


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

fat_elf said:


> My wife was great but she was always too thin for me. She ate salads and little else held her interest. Then I realised she'd never tried ice-cream or pancakes.
> 
> She loved them so much, within days she was fat. Nothing extreme, but a tummy. A tummy became a belly.
> 
> Two years in, she's a bbw. Her weight keeps rising, her appetite keeps growing even faster than she does...


My gf & I are really growing too, we've each put on like 7 to 9lbs. In the last 2 weeks. We're not each emcouraging one another outside of complaints of how beautifull and sexy the newly added pounds are to one another. I'm loving this like never before of how blessed I am finally living the dream. To be honest, it's like I'm thinking/fantasizing of her always eating and losing control of her appetite, and she's actually eating and growing bigger all day long. Its Amazing


----------



## symphilyzaftig

She was very spoiled. All it took were little sad eyes and was given her prize. Rocky road. Her sweet indulged her on her vices so often that she herself had begun to resemble rocky road. An ever softening stomach that rolled as she leaned forward to her unwitting enabler. A man who'd let go of his judgemental heart to embrace his newly acquired body pillow of a girlfriend.


----------



## fat_elf

She was the hottest woman at her job. She was beautiful and nice enough that everybody loved her. When we started dating, I started feeding, so she started fattening up. Instead of losing interest, they all got confused but horny. Every woman quietly dropped dieting and they all started gaining. My bride is the hottest, they still agree, but she's the SSBBW surrounded by BBWs and surprised new feeders.


----------

